

Google Custom Search's brutal internal inconsistencies - tempestn
http://productforums.google.com/d/msg/customsearch/N_yBniGiA2g/TXX6N2l5WBcJ

======
justinpirie
Especially annoying for users of services such as Search Tempest... Although
it would be altogether much better if Craigslist had an API...

------
buttermanb
makes no sense. Surely Google has the people who can fix this but maybe they
don't have the will. Why?

------
thudpucker
I hope Google is working on this. We'd all enjoy the better search and
information system.

------
msanonymous222
I'm lucky if I get two results from searches. NEVER used to be this way.
C'mon, Google.

------
joshe13
it's horrible, can't get it to work right.

